# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme, dua te blej nje qen

## Gonnie

Pershendetje,

Dua te blej qen, jom nga Kosova ( Prishtina, dhe me duhet nje qen i vogel dhe shum i mir.

Nqs shet ndokush ose di ku ta blej ju lutem me ndihmoni.




Faleminderit.

----------


## xheraldina

Ne lagjen Arberia, perballe restoranit kinez dhe restorantin "Parlament" eshte nje per shop ku mund te porositesh qenin. Nuk e di sa kohe zgjat procedura. Poashtu ne Ulpiane prapa AAK-se. Shtazet shtepiake me race jane te shtenjeta, ta kesh parsysh. Poashtu veterinaret me jane shume te dyshimt per sa i perket pergaditjes se tyre profesionale.
Pse nuk provon ne fshatin Harilaq, rruga e vjeter per aeroport eshte nje "dog shelter" ku mund te adoptosh ndonje qen fantastik, plus falas?

----------


## Bizantin

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Dua te blej qen, jom nga Kosova ( Prishtina, dhe me duhet nje qen i vogel dhe shum i mir.
> 
> Nqs shet ndokush ose di ku ta blej ju lutem me ndihmoni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faleminderit.


Përshëndetje Gonnie,

Në Forum kemi një qen që është për shitje. Do ta gjesh tek n/forumi i Historisë. E thërasin Styx. Është i qetë se e kemi tredhur. Nuk di nëse është i vogël, por nuk kafshon edhe e kemi mësuar që ta bëjë shurrën jashtë shtëpisë. Raca e tij është bastarde (aka sllave).

Do gëzohem sikur të të kem ndihmuar sado pak.

Përshëndetje  :Lulja3:

----------


## s138942

Ne rrall te par duhet te kesh parasysh se po te duash ta mbash ate qen si duhet ke nje shpenzim te konsiderueshem ekonomik po ashtu dhe kohor.
Gjithsesi besoj qe i ke marr parasysh shpenzimet keshtu qe do te keshilloja qe te shikoje ne ndonje sit te huaj njoftimesh (Italian, Gjerma, Francez, etj) dhe te gjesh, pasi ke shum persona qe edhe i falin sidomos kelysh te vogel qe jan te sapolindur, thjesht duhet te kesh ndonje njerit te aferm pastaj qe ta bjere, dhe ne dogan pastaj se di se qfar kerkojne por me duket veq librezen shendetshore te qenit.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Përshëndetje Gonnie,
> 
> Në Forum kemi një qen që është për shitje. Do ta gjesh tek n/forumi i Historisë. E thërasin Styx. Është i qetë se e kemi tredhur. Nuk di nëse është i vogël, por nuk kafshon edhe e kemi mësuar që ta bëjë shurrën jashtë shtëpisë. Raca e tij është bastarde (aka sllave).
> 
> Do gëzohem sikur të të kem ndihmuar sado pak.
> 
> Përshëndetje


Çudi se t'kom menu içik mo t'pjek. Po mafishe dole.

----------


## BaBa

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Dua te blej qen, jom nga Kosova ( Prishtina, dhe me duhet nje qen i vogel dhe shum i mir.
> 
> Nqs shet ndokush ose di ku ta blej ju lutem me ndihmoni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faleminderit.



di dashke qene {*kone*} me nje fjale?!


PS: me dokumenta e do, apo pa dokumenta?!

----------


## Gonnie

Pershendetje, Faleminderit shum te gjitheve.


BaBa, dokumentat ska lidhje, ja boj kryesorja qeni.

----------


## benseven11

Gjej ndonje qen si ky,eshte si dele.Me pelqen shume.Rraca terrier.
Kam pas nje keshtu si ky.Shume i dashur.

----------


## shpirti_i_bukur

Oj Goonie se paku  e meso lol gjuhen shqipe te flasish nje cikes me mire ,se edhe une jam nga Kosova e sa inat me vjen qe kosovaret thone nuk flasin gjuhen pastert.Qeni   per ta bler duhesh te kesh kujdes , me inxheksione, e me te gjitha te tjera, so vetem te thuash se ke qene, se une per vete timen e kam nje,  te races quhalla.mbase jetoi ne amerike  une i kam bere te gjitha  vizitat mjkesore si dhe vakcinat qe duhen ti jipen qenit, si dhe ta besh operacion per te mos  lindur kelysh apo edhe tejet mashkull duhet ta besh .Ok besoi se se paku te ndihmoi kjo e imja.Suksese.

----------


## xheraldina

[QUOTE=shpirti_i_bukur;2002714][COLOR="Red"]Oj Goonie se paku  e meso lol gjuhen shqipe te flasish nje cikes me mire ,se edhe une jam nga Kosova e sa inat me vjen qe kosovaret thone nuk flasin gjuhen pastert............ *me inxheksione,* .......
ahahhahhahhaah

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Oj Goonie s*e paku  e meso lol gjuhen* shqipe te *flasish* nje *cikes* me mire ,se edhe une jam nga Kosova e sa inat me vjen qe kosovaret thone nuk flasin gjuhen pastert.*Qeni   per ta bler duhesh te kesh kujdes* , me *inxheksione*, e me te *gjitha te tjera*, so vetem te thuash se ke qene, se une per vete timen e kam nje,  te races quhalla.mbase jetoi ne amerike  une i kam bere te gjitha  vizitat mjkesore si dhe *vakcinat* qe duhen ti *jipen* qenit, si dhe ta besh operacion per te mos  lindur kelysh apo edhe* tejet* mashkull duhet ta besh .Ok besoi se se paku te ndihmoi kjo e imja.Suksese.


Te pakten ti mos i kerko ndonje useri te mesoje shqip se dhe vete e flet shume keq!

----------


## Flamurtari

Kush do te blej kete qenen time? kam nja 6 muaj qe po i them ik zhduku. Po s'me le rehat.

----------


## strange

Po leje mer vëlla hiqju qenit, po blej ndonjë gjë qe te hyn ne pune ndonjë paisje teknologjike lej kafshët.

----------


## Gonnie

A shet ndonje prej juve a jo?

----------


## BaBa

*gonnie,  nje qene ashtu si e do ti e kam une ketu, nqs: e do cmimi vete der tek 2 mije eu, 
nese e do pa dokumenta  cmimi zbret der ne 500 eu 


menohu iher*

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ti do qen bir qeni apo qen per snobizem ?

----------


## Julius

Çe do qenin, gjej një nuse.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gonnie

> *gonnie,  nje qene ashtu si e do ti e kam une ketu, nqs: e do cmimi vete der tek 2 mije eu, 
> nese e do pa dokumenta  cmimi zbret der ne 500 eu 
> 
> 
> menohu iher*




qfar race edhe a ka mundesi ndonje fotografi.

a perdor messenger qe te mund te kontaktojme.


t'pershendes.

----------


## Gonnie

> Ti do qen bir qeni apo qen per snobizem ?


per mua qeni eshte miku me i mire i jetes. kam pasur dikur nje qen te races franceze bichon frise, dhe ishte miku im me i mire qe e kam takuar ndonjehere.

dua perseri nje qen, qe ta shetis, te luaj me te.

----------


## BaBa

> qfar race edhe a ka mundesi ndonje fotografi.
> 
> a perdor messenger qe te mund te kontaktojme.
> 
> 
> t'pershendes.



eshte rrac kone nga ato qe rrin po te vegjel nuk rriten der kur te ngordhin  :shkelje syri: 


po foto si kam ba se sme le shejtani  vetem leviz.


o  Gonnie  qeni tani ndodhet ne greqi, munde te vej pak si shtrrenjt me gjith rrugen qe do baji qeni !


Gonnie ti ku ndodhesh ?!

----------

